# kick question



## TKD Kain (Sep 22, 2007)

What is a hurricane kick and how is it different from a tornado kick? :asian:


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 22, 2007)

TKD Kain said:


> What is a hurricane kick and how is it different from a tornado kick? :asian:


It depends on what a hurricane kick is.  In my school, a hurricane kick is just a jump spin hook kick while a tornado kick is a 360 degree spin jump outside-inside crescent kick...


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 22, 2007)

JWLuiza said:


> It depends on what a hurricane kick is.  In my school, a hurricane kick is just a jump spin hook kick while a tornado kick is a 360 degree spin jump outside-inside crescent kick...



That was my understanding as well.....


----------



## TKD Kain (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We call it a spinning back side kick.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 22, 2007)

My school doesn't use the names "hurricane kick" or "tornado kick." We just say what the kick is, descriptively, in Korean wherever possible (The only exception is the jump 360 back kick, for which I'm not sure the Korean, since we always refer to it in English).


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 23, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> My school doesn't use the names "hurricane kick" or "tornado kick." We just say what the kick is, descriptively



Same here.


----------



## aplonis (Sep 23, 2007)

We divide the kicks thus: 

1. Step-across side kick (body plane does not change, opponent sees only your body's side, you don't pivot)

2. Step-behind side kick (same but rear foot passes behind versus in front)

3. Step-thru side kick (pivot on front foot, body plane turns 180, opponent sees your front)

4. Back-turning side kick (pivot on front foot, body plane turns 180 other way, opponent sees your back).

I have heard Hurricane used to describe also a jump, spinning, 360 crescent. We don't teach those much. Murder on the knees. Too flashy. Having both feet off the ground leaves you small opportunity to abort if your opponent baited you into that. And we allow the leg to be captured. Schools that love the jump spin kicks usually disallow leg captures. You can guess why, yes?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 23, 2007)

aplonis said:


> We divide the kicks thus:
> 
> 1. Step-across side kick (body plane does not change, opponent sees only your body's side, you don't pivot)



How do you _not_ pivot on _any_ side kick? Your hips only go so many ways. Not only that, but how do you get any power if you don't pivot? Maybe there's just not enough description here for me to understand.


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 23, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> How do you _not_ pivot on _any_ side kick? Your hips only go so many ways. Not only that, but how do you get any power if you don't pivot? Maybe there's just not enough description here for me to understand.


I think he is describing a front leg side kick.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of a front side kick?  Not a front LEG side kick, but a front kick that extends your hips further.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 23, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Anyone ever heard of a front side kick?  Not a front LEG side kick, but a front kick that extends your hips further.


Yes; I know a few people that throw a "front side kick."  I can do it at a low level, but knew one guy who could throw it to head levels.  The dynamics are very similar to a front kick...but there's a last second twist in the hips and leg that drives the leg over into a side kick position.  Or at least that's the best way I can describe it...


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 23, 2007)

JKS, that's exactly it, except we don't turn the leg over into side kick position.  Very effective for closing distance at the cost of a little power - but if you employ the hip correctly, you can get the power back.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 23, 2007)

JWLuiza said:


> I think he is describing a front leg side kick.



Even so, you'd still have to pivot and turn your hips over for the kick, if you don't want to split your pelvis in two.


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 24, 2007)

I think he means pivoting on the axis of the body... Not pivoting the supporting foot.... Or we're all mixed up!


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 24, 2007)

JWLuiza said:


> I think he means pivoting on the axis of the body... Not pivoting the supporting foot.... Or we're all mixed up!



I hope so, very confusing.  Twist/turn the body would be a better term.  Even with a front leg side kick you have to pivot the supporting heel towards the target.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 25, 2007)

The first vid is the tornado kick as I learned it.  The second is the hurricane kick.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice kicks, upnorthkyosa. 

So for you the tornado kick is something like this?


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, mine looked like that before I hurt my back.  Now, I can't even do them.  That's pretty much it.  Nice kick!

Tang Soo!!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 25, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Yeah, mine looked like that before I hurt my back.  Now, I can't even do them.  That's pretty much it.  Nice kick!
> 
> Tang Soo!!



I have a bad habit of letting my left shoulder drag back instead of pivoting it through, but thanks. That's the kick I practice more than anything else, usually against that 100-lb training bag.


----------

